# 2 cell embryo down to 1 cell



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I wondered if anyone else had experienced the same as us...our first ivf cycle in February resulted in 3 embryos, 2 of which were transferred at day 2 but unfortunately they didn't implant. The 3rd 2 cell embryo was frozen and transferred today. When we arrived at the clinic we were told that one of the cells had not survived the thaw but the other cell had survived so they transferred the embryo with only one cell.

I didn't even know this could happen so I wondered if anyone else had experienced the same. I think we know it's unlikely to work (the 2 4 cell embryos we transferred in February were v good quality and they didn't implant so not holding out much hope for this one) but still have to wait for another 2 weeks to know for sure. I thought I'd considered every eventually. Just seems to be one disappointment after another .

K x


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't really have an answer to your post, as I have never been in that situation, but want to say Good luck, enjoy being pupo, you never know it might just work.


----------



## Emma1105 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have had a one cell transfer and coming to the end of my 2ww x


----------

